# The ArrowShot and ArrowShot Ergo



## Bill Hays

Have fun, these are easy to recreate and are close to being the perfect poacher sized slingshot:









Here's a short video of the one I gave to Gopher for the Secret Slingshot Santa thing in action:


----------



## Bill Hays

And here's the one I made for Dayhiker:


----------



## Dayhiker

And believe me it's one of the best shooters in my collection!!!! It's gorgeous! Thanks, Bill. I really really LOVE it.


----------



## Charles

Looks like a really great design! I may have to break out of my current obsession with the ninja design and give that one a try.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rubberpower

Thanks for sharing the design.


----------



## Danny0663

Looks like a great design Bill,
1.6" shooting gap, Perfect gap for me!

Thanks a whole heap Bill.


----------



## bkcooler

I want one!


----------



## e~shot

Very nice design Bill. Thanks!


----------



## Cervantes

Wow, I really like that design. When will I find the time to make that? Bill, you gotta add it to the line.


----------



## Beanflip

Thank you Bill,and Hrawk.


----------



## Dayhiker

... and here it is in my hand. I have downloaded the pic too. I'm going to make another. I am going to buy an arrow -- but it shoots steel just fine -- very fine.


----------



## Rockhucker

I was made one of the "ergo" arrowshots out of polymer today and it turned out to be a fun little shooter. I hardly did any finish work to it because I am planning on using it as my backpack beater.

Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## curmudgeon

I like it.


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks Bill and Hrawk.

RR


----------



## The Gopher

I can also atest that this is a great design! thanks again Bill.


----------



## Hrawk

PDF's for both versions.


----------



## Knoll

Thank you, sir! And a thanks to Bill for making these designs avail to us.


----------



## alfshooter

thank you very much for all designs, master Bill.


----------



## newconvert

wow! i am a fan!


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks!
Cut it out and have fun with it Man... it's pretty darn easy to do this one!


----------



## JetBlack

Recommended tubing?


----------



## Bill Hays

Over time the design has evolved... now my personal "Ergo Arrowshot" has some additions to the original... finger groove, topslots and so forth:

Here's a couple pics of some more fancy ones that show what I'm talking about:



















For my EDC, tube holes are also present:


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL

I might have to make one of these when I'm finished with my current project!


----------



## djawedchiheb321

Iwant one


----------

